# Car News - BMW M5



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The fastest, most powerful, and furthest advanced M5 will also be the most expensive.

All that tossing and turning during those sleepless nights spent wondering if the new BMW M5 would somehow be better than the Mercedes-AMG E63 S have been worth it. Today, just after the Z4 mania has calmed a slight bit, BMW released an attack on the competition using a bludgeon that can be used for outright brutality or scalpel-like precision. That's right, it's now time to welcome the new BMW M5 to the world. Without a doubt, that umbilical cord needed no snipping because this Bimmer can do the job itself.










With magnificent technology applied and the impeccable 5 Series as a base car, snipping umbilical cords isn't the only job this sedan can tackle. From the get-go, the hardware allows for the M5's limits to be placed somewhere among the clouds. Sending power to an eight-speed M Steptronic automatic transmission is a twin-turbo 4.4-liter V8 engine that pumps out an alarming 600 horsepower and 553 lb-ft of torque. Getting off the line requires no time, with 62 mph being attained only 3.4 seconds after launching from a standstill. 11.1 seconds into the stampede and the Bimmer is already at 124 mph and only runs out of steam at 155 mph or, if the M Driver's Package is added, 189 mph.

So it has what it takes to beat the old M5 in a straight line, but what about the corners, where BMWs are really supposed to come alive? Somewhere along the line, BMW realized the previous M5 didn't really do the trick. To keep the M5 on par with the impressive AMG E63 S as well as open up the performance sedan to a market plagued by snow, BMW gave thisM5 both all-wheel drive and rear-wheel drive at the same time. The highly sophisticated M xDrive system pulls this off by using a central transfer case with a multi-plate clutch that can fully vary how the power is split between the front and rear wheels. This means that drivers can select between all-wheel drive and rear-wheel drive using only a button.



















Drivers are left in full control with five configurations based on variations of the Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) modes and the M xDrive modes. DSC modes include DSC On, M Dynamic Mode (MDM), and DSC off. M xDrive modes are 4WD, 4WD Sport, and 2WD. With DSC on and 4WD active, the 5 Series is allowed only mild tire slip at the rear wheels when exiting corners. MDM mode with 4WD Sport selected allows for controlled drifts while the computer makes sure the situation doesn't turn into "Mustang leaving Cars and Coffee." With DSC fully off, a driver can progress through the M xDrive modes to find a perfect level of aggression.

Selecting 4WD Sport is likely the optimal choice for professional drivers at track days and 2WD with DSC off best suits the hooligans who want to hoon and experience the rawness of the platform without a silicon impediment. When 2WD is active, the rear Active M Differential helps send power to whichever wheel on the rear axle can use it best. Of course, the suspension had to be upgraded to keep up with the performance. Variable Damper Control systems offer Comfort, Sport, and Sport Plus. Engine character can be tailored with Efficient, Sport, and Sport Plus modes while steering wheel-mounted M1 and M2 buttons allow drivers to program different engine, transmission, M xDrive, and suspension modes for quick setup.










No need to shell out extra dough for special brakes as the weight-reducing M compound brakes come standard, which cuts a total of 50 pounds off of the M5's package and helps make this generation lighter than its predecessor. If unsprung mass is of no concern, feel free to swap out the standard 19-inch light-alloy wheels for a set of 20-inchers. Of course interior and exterior options will be aplenty, but thanks to standard Merino leather and M seats inside as well as a redesigned exterior with broader front panels and bumper trim to allow for larger intakes, a diffuser at the rear, an adjustable rear quad exhaust, aluminum hood, and carbon fiber reinforced plastic roof, not many options will be needed.

Unfortunately, the M5 will be priced as if it were fully loaded, with dealers asking for no less than €117,900 ($139,224) when ordering opens up in September of 2017. Recently won the lottery? Then the M5 First Edition, which costs an extra €19,500 ($23,026) over the base model may be of interest. We want to express our sorrow for the tires being installed into the new M5s in advance.



















source carbuzz


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice, the cabin has changed over the years with BMW's traditionally being understated inside whereas this looks a bit Ford like, all flashy buttons and bright lights. Not for me, if i had the money, but it will be a heck of a car to drive and no doubt will give Mercedes something to think about


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So going to be about £90-100K over here... For that kind of money it's a massive no, very dull looking I think and no where near as attractive as the smaller M cars.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Inside looks nice, outside looks too dull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Would have the Merc E63s any day, just doesn't have the presence like the Merc has and over priced.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Is it me or are these cars just getting too expensive . £100k for a fast 5 series or e class .
I own an e60 m5 which I think was around 60k new . 
Are we at the stage when the next gen m5 & e63 are going to have 700 bhp ? I think the car industry needs to step back in this whole more bhp = better mindset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Not a patch on the E63s, both inside and outside


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

matty.13 said:


> Is it me or are these cars just getting too expensive . £100k for a fast 5 series or e class .
> I own an e60 m5 which I think was around 60k new .
> Are we at the stage when the next gen m5 & e63 are going to have 700 bhp ? I think the car industry needs to step back in this whole more bhp = better mindset
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are just trying to gain as much power as possible before we all are driving hybrid/electric powered cars:wall:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The interior does look like a generic Hyundai/Kia/Ford Layout

New designer needed.

Car looks like the old one... New Designer Needed

You can now see why Merc have overtaken BMW in sales


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ridiculously overpriced. A no from me.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope you don't mind me putting this on WHIZZER


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Hope you don't mind me putting this on WHIZZER


For A large heavy car it corners very flat and looks nimble.

The 4wd or RWD switch looks great too. That's impressive.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL 100K for a German barge, you are joking. A Porsche or Jag sports car would run rings around it and be twice as good to drive.

This German thing of shoving huge grunty engines into saloons and cramming them with tech has to stop. It's pants. The more stuff they cram in the further and further they are getting from what actually made M cars so great back in the day.

If you want something that will waft and swallow a nice B road acceptably, the Alpina B5 is the smart man's choice, and it isn't trying to be a mind bending sports car into the bargain.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As the cliche goes, it will do what it says on the tin, very expensive none the less.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone got a £100K (and a speed ticket lawyer) they don't want? I send you monthly updates and a thank you cuddly toy car 

I'd have one if someone else is paying for the running costs, or I win €lottery!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

First up yes it may look similar to 5 series with M kit, that's how it's always been? It's a stealth family barge with cracking V8 and comfort to match, I don't get the dull stuff it's how it drives is the important part surely.
Is it over priced yes for sure but for example after a year like the M4 the discounts will be big likely, but still expensive will be good used buy I bet.
The E63s I was meant to be driving I missed as was on holiday I wanted to drive with its new AWD to see how good it is and maybe have a drive out in new m5, not that I could see myself in one when I have the AMG C63S Coupe as it's fantastic.
I think people like to knock BMW's without taking the test drive or understanding what they are about, that's the way it is, but merc are pushing them hard know and they lost me to merc after many years in BMW , but if the next M4 improves massively like they say is the case with M5 I may well be back in the future as they have served me very well in past


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

For 100k I would want something a little more special looking.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm a big M fan but just feel disappointed with the whole m line up! Even the f10 I'm not keen! No more bespoke engines as the 4.4 goes in a few models now and the rest of the m range with the 3.0 TT engine goes in a few se models! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

